# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  مواقفٌ تُصادفُنا (حمامات المدارس والجامعات)

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







مواقفٌ تُصادفُنا
الحلقة الثانية 
(حمامات المدارس والجامعات) 


 

فعلا من المؤلم الحديث عن هذا الموضوع ، فمعظم طلابنا في المدارس والجامعات لا بد وان سمعوا عن بعض السلبيات التي تحدث في حمامات المدراس والجامعات ، والتي جعلت إدارات هذه المنشئات التعليمية تتخذ اقسى واشد العقوبات بحق مرتكبيها. 
سأسرد عليكم بعضا من هذه السلبيات لأقرّب الصورة اليكم ، وهي من اكثر السلبيات تكرارا في حمامات الجامعة او المدرسة : 
1. التدخين ، وهي اكثر الظواهر انتشارا في الحمامات العامة.
2. المخدرات ، وتشير الإحصائيات الى ارقام مخيفة لهذه الظاهرة.
3. التجمع من أجل تنظيم الجماعات المحظورة ، كظاهرة (عبدة الشيطان) التي ظهرت في احدى الجامعات.
4. انتشار الفاحشة ، ومكان لتجمع المثليين ، وايضا لتداول المجلات والأفلام الإباحية.
5. جرائم القتل ، ولا يمكننا تجاهل ما حدث وما يحدث من شجاراتٍ أفضت الى جرائم قتل في حمامات الجامعات. 

 

وايضا يمكننا ذكر بعض السلبيات التي نراها بشكل يومي ، كالتكلم في الهاتف ، وانتشار الأمراض بسبب الوضع غير الصحي في الحمامات العامة ، والتشاجر ، وتبديل الثياب خصوصا عند البنات فتجد الفتاة خارج الجامعة في ثوب وداخلها في ثوب آخر ، وغير ذلك.. 


- فهل حقا أصبحت حمامات مدارسنا وجامعاتنا نقطة انطلاق لهذه الظواهر الخطيرة؟ 
- ألا تحتاج هذه الظواهر الى الإسراع من قبل الحكومة في طمسها ووضع الخطط الملائمة لمنع تحويل هذه الأماكن الى أماكن لإنتشار السلبيات بين الشباب؟ 
- هل صادفكم موقف مشابه في حمامات مدارسكم او جامعاتكم؟ 


شاركونا مواقفكم .. وأهلا بكم






تابع ايضا في سلسلة (مواقفٌ تُصادفُنا) :


الحلقة الأولى : شحدة ودجل

الحلقة الثالثة : استغلال المناصب للأغراض الشخصية

----------


## The Gentle Man

صباح الخير 

اشكرك هدوء على طرح الموضوع الخطير
نحن في هذا الزمن انتشرت هذه الظاهرة كثيرة واصبح من التنبيه لها 
ولكن يجب علينا ان نلحق من بقي من الشباب قبل ان يرتكبها 


غياب المراقبه والاهتمام من الاهل والمدرسين هي من جعلت الشباب تنجر نحو هذه المشكلات 

بعض الشباب الي وقع بها يقول انه كثر الضغط يسبب الانفجار والانحدار نحو هاي المشاكل
طيب الاهل دائما بيصوى بالابتعاد عن هاي المشاكل 
ولكن رفاق السوء هم من يوقعون الاصدقاء بهاي المصائب



يسلمو هدوء على الموضوع المهم والخطير

----------


## بقايا الحب

هدوء تسلم يمناك على هذا الموضوع المهم والذي يحتاج 
الى  نقاش وحوار واهتمام من كافة الاطراف ادارة وطلبة 

ولو كان هناك تقوى الله لما حصل ذلك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اشكر تواجدكم احبتي ..

الظاهرة في تفاقم وتحتاج الى تكاتف الجهود لطمسها بشتى الوسائل ..

في انتظار مساهماتكم وتجاربكم .. أهلا بكم  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

- هل صادفكم موقف مشابه في حمامات مدارسكم او جامعاتكم؟



والله بالنسبه إلي ما مر علي هالشي بس بالنسبه للنظافه إشي بخزي طبعا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> صباح الخير 
> 
> اشكرك هدوء على طرح الموضوع الخطير
> نحن في هذا الزمن انتشرت هذه الظاهرة كثيرة واصبح من التنبيه لها 
> ولكن يجب علينا ان نلحق من بقي من الشباب قبل ان يرتكبها 
> 
> 
> غياب المراقبه والاهتمام من الاهل والمدرسين هي من جعلت الشباب تنجر نحو هذه المشكلات 
> 
> ...


 
 
عزيزي جنتل .. اهلا بتواجدك

السؤال: لو كان السبب في الضغط والكبت ، فكيف نلوم الأهل بأنهم يفتحون المجال لأبنائهم للإنحراف ونطالبهم بمزيد من الضغط على ابنائهم وبنفس الوقت يكون هذا الضغط هدّاماً !!

الضغط ربما يكون عاطفيا او ماديا او حتى ذاتيا من تجارب الشخص نفسه حين تكون فاشلة في مجملها ، ولكنها لا تؤدي بالضرورة الى الإنحراف ، ولو نظرنا للأمور بميزان النظرة المعتدلة ، نجد ان الضغط في اصله يجب ان يولّد الصبر وازدياد التّقى والإصرار على المتابعة والنجاح ، لذا  فإن الأساس يكمن في نشأة وطبيعة الشخص نفسه ، وهذا يعود لدور الأهل المحوري في تنشئة الأبناء النشأة البنّاءة الخلاقة.

----------


## تاج النساء

شو بدي احكي غير الله يصلح ويهدي امتنا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هدوء تسلم يمناك على هذا الموضوع المهم والذي يحتاج 
> الى نقاش وحوار واهتمام من كافة الاطراف ادارة وطلبة 
> 
> ولو كان هناك تقوى الله لما حصل ذلك


 

نعم (التقوى) ذلك المفتاح الذهبي 
في البداية اشكر تواجدك الرائع  :Smile:  
حين ننظر الى مستوى مدارس وجامعات العالم ، فإننا نتحدّث عن ملايين الطلاب الذين يتواجدون فيها يوميا ، ناهيك عن الأماكن العامة الأخرى ، ولا يمكن الاعتماد على عنصر (التقوى) كحل وحيد حين نعتبر ان كثيرين من هذه الاعداد ربما ليسوا بمسلمين او ربما منحلّين اخلاقيا بعض النظر عن الدين ، وحين نبحث عن الحلول ، نعتمد في (التقوى) والتربية المنهاج الأساس للقضاء على كل الرذائل ، ولكن يجب النظر في الجوانب المساعدة الاخرى ويجب ايضا مساعدة هؤلاء المنحرفين لضبط سلوكهم فهم ايضا في حاجة ماسة للتقويم السليم. 
ذكرتي اختي الكريمة الادارة والطلبة ، نعم اصبتِ ، فدور الادارة عظيم في الحد من هذه السلوكيات ، ولكن في رأيي ان الدور الذي تلعبه الادارة غير كافٍ وانها لا تراقب هذه المرافق بشكلٍ كافٍ ، وايضا الجهات المختصة لا تقوم بالمراقبة الدورية على هذه المرافق بشكل مناسب ، من هنا لا بد من الإشارة للدور الفعّال والمهم للإدارة ممثلة في الوزارات والمديريات والهيئات وحتى المعلمين وانتهاء بالطلاب انفسهم ، حتى يتم ضبط سلوك المنحرفين هؤلاء في المدرسة او الجامعة وحتى خارجها..
نحن حاجة ماسة لتوعية وبشكل مكثّف سواء في الاعلام المرئي والمسموع او المقروء ، اتمنى ان يصل صوتي .. 
شكرا لكِ اخيتي  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شو بدي احكي غير الله يصلح ويهدي امتنا


 
اهلا بكِ اختي الرائعة .. هدانا الله جميعا لما فيه رضاه وعفوه ..

آمين ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا حمادة هاي الامور بترجع للبيئة يلي تربى فيها هذا الشخص اولا واخيرا

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Bl (21):  لو ع قد الحمامات بحكي يا مهونها بس للاسف امتد الأمر الى المساجد العامة في المجمعات 

والكليات والجامعات 

يعني مثال حي في كليتنا كانوا البنات الله يهديهم يوكلوا بزر وينقبوا حواجبهم ويتميكجوا ويشغلوا اغاني ويرقصوا 

شي بقرف فصدقا ما كنا نصلي فيه  :Bl (21):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لو ع قد الحمامات بحكي يا مهونها بس للاسف امتد الأمر الى المساجد العامة في المجمعات 
> 
> والكليات والجامعات 
> 
> يعني مثال حي في كليتنا كانوا البنات الله يهديهم يوكلوا بزر وينقبوا حواجبهم ويتميكجوا ويشغلوا اغاني ويرقصوا 
> 
> شي بقرف فصدقا ما كنا نصلي فيه


معك  الحق يا بياض هاي الاشياء وصلت للمسجد يلي هو مركز الديني الوحيد المقدس إقرائي علينا السلام والله يستر من غضب ربنا علينا هذيك الساعة .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لو ع قد الحمامات بحكي يا مهونها بس للاسف امتد الأمر الى المساجد العامة في المجمعات 
> 
> والكليات والجامعات 
> 
> يعني مثال حي في كليتنا كانوا البنات الله يهديهم يوكلوا بزر وينقبوا حواجبهم ويتميكجوا ويشغلوا اغاني ويرقصوا 
> 
> شي بقرف فصدقا ما كنا نصلي فيه


 
 
الله المُستعان اختي الفاضلة .. تجارب مؤلمة حقيقةً ..

اذكر انني حين كنت في الثانوية العامة ، اُتّهم ثلاثة من زملائي بعدّة تهم تراوحت بين الحبس من 6 اشهر الى 3 اعوام في قضايا اخلاقية وتعاطي حبوب .. للأسف اذكر ان احدهم كان متهما بتعاطي حبوب مخدّرة ما لبث وان خرج من السجن بكفالة وعودته الى مزاولة الدراسة بيننا ، اشتطت غضبا في حينها ، ولكن لم يكن في يدي حيلة إلا وان اصبر على ما تبقى حتى اتخرج واستريح ..

اشكركِ اختي هناء على مداخلتك اللطيفة  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا ما بعرف بس بذكر وان بالمدرسه بصف عاشر تقريبا كانت مدرستنا عبارة عن حي للعصابات من مخدرات للإثارة المشاكل وملاحقه البنات إشي مقرف طبعا والمبالغه بالدين او التطرف أحيانا ما بعرف .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا ما بعرف بس بذكر وان بالمدرسه بصف عاشر تقريبا كانت مدرستنا عبارة عن حي للعصابات من مخدرات للإثارة المشاكل وملاحقه البنات إشي مقرف طبعا والمبالغه بالدين او التطرف أحيانا ما بعرف .


 


اشكر مرورك عزيزي عبود .. لا أراك الله سوءاً  :Smile:

----------

